# Deadeye 29 SS just in



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

Some forum members have been asking about the new Dawes Deadeye 
At last a few of the Deadeyes gor delivered - in White
I expect to get Black and Orange ones in either Dec 31st or during first week in January

here are some pictures of a White one - taken at our warehouse
the site pictures and listing should be up as soon as we get all versions to Photo
probably arounf Jan 10th














































I think at $319 this bike will be the best entry 29 SS/FG deal around {but a lot of my guys like the Cliff 29.1 - so that makes to low priced good options}


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

same exact post on bf and mtbr... if this ain't spam or at least trolling for interest, I don't know what is...
http://www.bikeforums.net/showthread.php?612029-Dawes-Deadeye-SS-29er
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=6455558#poststop


----------



## covenant (May 21, 2002)

bikesdirect said:


> Some forum members have been asking about the new Dawes Deadeye


Incorrect


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

FatTireFred said:


> same exact post on bf and mtbr... if this ain't spam or at least trolling for interest, I don't know what is...
> http://www.bikeforums.net/showthread.php?612029-Dawes-Deadeye-SS-29er
> http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=6455558#poststop



Since I first mentioned the Deadeye in a post that someone made about SE Stout & other SS 29ers I have had numerous PMs concerning it, also lots of other members have posted about it, and the salesteam at BD has had lots of emails on it

I am not sure if posting about a new product on the Motobecane sub-forum is 'spam' or 'trolling' -- But I will check with my RBR/MTBR rep and see what they say. If I should not post here about new products; I will not. Site belongs to consumer reveiw and I'll follow their rules.

I already know my posts are not an issue to the owners of BF

BTW, BD newletter members will get first notice of live link on this bike and I already know from factory that I can not get more of the Deadeye before this run will sell out.


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

BLACK ONE IN NOW


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

Finally out the bike up on site

http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/dawes/deadeye.htm

Should have gallery pictures of white and orange by next week


----------

